# Irish Owners



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Who do you insure your skyline with.The only company that I can find is Excess Direct.Good price but with an excess of 4000euro im trying to find somewhere else.
So any other companies and what are you paying.
Thanks.
Dave.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

hey mate i aint in irland but i use an irish lot quinn direct good for me by half price


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Dmc how do, I know how ya feel its a tough job trying to get insurance on them in Ireland, im insured with Quinn, they wont really take on new skylines as far as I know, but I used the law that if your insured with a company and you buy a car they have to provide you with insurance. They swore blind to me that they would not insure a skyline, when I asked them for a quote,while I was insured with them. But I rang them and said I had bought one which meant they had to insure it,and they didnt add much extra onto the fee. And They didnt raise it on nxt quote either. Im mad to get a better insurance deal doh coz I only drive it 1 day a week. Ive a 91 gtr, im jus waitin for it to go classic insurance in 2011!


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Rossy said:


> Dmc how do, I know how ya feel its a tough job trying to get insurance on them in Ireland, im insured with Quinn, they wont really take on new skylines as far as I know, but I used the law that if your insured with a company and you buy a car they have to provide you with insurance. They swore blind to me that they would not insure a skyline, when I asked them for a quote,while I was insured with them. But I rang them and said I had bought one which meant they had to insure it,and they didnt add much extra onto the fee. And They didnt raise it on nxt quote either. Im mad to get a better insurance deal doh coz I only drive it 1 day a week. Ive a 91 gtr, im jus waitin for it to go classic insurance in 2011!



They dont have to insure you on a new car evan if you buy it they can still say no, i have had few ppl it has been done to, quinn insured me on a 95' gtr vspec and at 1st said no then week laqter said yes, i am only 21 and driving 2 years .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

We offer competetive rates for Northern Ireland so if you are looking for a quote give us a try at Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist

4000euro excess is massive, depending on details i can't see ours being over £500.

if you complete your details i'll try and sort you a good deal.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We offer competetive rates for Northern Ireland so if you are looking for a quote give us a try at Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist
> 
> 4000euro excess is massive, depending on details i can't see ours being over £500.
> 
> ...


I tryed getting a quote with yourselves for my stagea was on the phone for at least 30mins gave all my details ( Im 27 have had performance cars since 18 no points blah blah blah) and then i was told 1 you didnt insure BT address's which is Northern Ireland and 2 you dont insure Jap imports this was just last week!:chairshot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

jonny8ball said:


> I tryed getting a quote with yourselves for my stagea was on the phone for at least 30mins gave all my details ( Im 27 have had performance cars since 18 no points blah blah blah) and then i was told 1 you didnt insure BT address's which is Northern Ireland and 2 you dont insure Jap imports this was just last week!:chairshot


This cannot be correct.

1. We don't do quotes over the phone all quotes are done online
2. We cover Japanese Imports providing they are ABi insurance group listed 
3. We cover BT postcodes

You must of called a different insurance company


----------



## TH3-ST1G89 (Jul 24, 2008)

hello everyone ive just recently thought of buying a Skyline GT-R R33(not yet a skyline owner, but soon hopefully), im leaning towards buying one heavily, im 18, 19 in a few months and have had 2 accidents and im not actually looking to buy a skyline to drive around, ive always liked skylines R33s and R34s and am considering getting an R33 and then declaring it off the road and taking care of it at home, im just curious to what other users think of this, and does anyone have any ideas of what age i may get a reasonable insurance quote on an R33 GT-R


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

if its just to sit a home and look at get a gts, probz lots cheaper to buy and insure, and with 2 claims you may fing it hard to insure


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone here in Ireland(Republic) got any other companies I could try.The car arrives tomorrow so I will have it by the end of next week.I tried my current insurance company Hibernian but they wanted 3500euro per year for fully comp but no mods at all.If all else fails I will have no choice but to go through Excess Direct.So if anyone out there can help it will be much appreciated.
Thanks
Dave.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey mate have you tried Quinn? they are gd for me .


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Cmon ye Irish.Give me some help here.


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

im with hibernian,was with quinn direct last year.24,r33 gtr vspec.i was always with quinn on all my cars 180sx etc..i just bought the cars and they had to quote me.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

33 vspec what kind of money are you paying and is it 3rd party or fully comp.Send me a pm if you dont want to disclose the info on the forum.
Cheers


----------



## streetlethal (May 3, 2007)

try st paul travlers had my first skyline with these guys at the time no one else would touch me and was only r33 gtst 2.5 turbo

allianz have a small cr at present with these guys seem really really cheap

hibernian 898 fully comp car valued at 12500 euro r33 gtr v-spec midnight purple few minor mods 3rd party 638 euro


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Im with st. pauls too. You'll have to get a quote through a broker though, you cant get a quote direct afaik. My insurence is up in about 3 weeks time, just before christmas too, hopefully wont be too bad....


----------



## streetlethal (May 3, 2007)

mini-e would you mind throwing up details of the broker your going through i was direct with them when i had gtst have you number of broker they do ask if the car is an import and technically wont insure an import jap spec like so you gotta say not an import small detail but its there none the less so if you dont mind what age and what you paying lad


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

I just got them through a local broker here in castlebar(mayo), im sure if you rang around a few local brokers you'd get one that deals with them.


Iv changed over to a trade policy with them as i deal in the motor trade a little, so my policy now covers me on whatever car. I only changed over to the gt-r this year too, but last year i had told them my own car was a Supra TT and there seemed to be no problems with that. Im 26(very near 27), and im *hoping* my policy will be about 1500-1600euro fully comp, although it could easily be up to 2k(hopefully not:chuckle However this type of policy may probably not suit you, but id say it 'should' be less if it was just a normal policy.


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm with Hibernian, not sure how much the GTR is as I also have a Pug 306 and a Rover Mini all on the same policy, the whole lot is about €1300 I think.

I've been with them for about 6 years though and had a Celica and 200sx with them before this so perhaps it would be different for new customers?


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Im with Quinn as well. 
I have a Civic v-tec insured as my daily driver and when i want to drive the R32, i just temporarily substitute the policy. Only covered by 3rd party.
I wanted to declare the mod's but Quinn said they would'nt cover me unless my car was standard 
So, im covered but im not.


----------

